# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  > [SOLVED] Fomatting part of a formula to be Bold font

## KimberlyC

Hi,
Is there a way to add formatting to this formula to make the "Time Period: "
bold and leave the rest of it in regular text?

="Time Period:   "& TEXT(From2,"mm/dd/yyyy")&" - "&TEXT(To2,"mm/dd/yyyy")

Thanks in advance for you help!!
Kimberly

----------


## Harlan Grove

KimberlyC wrote...
>Is there a way to add formatting to this formula to make the "Time
Period: "
>bold and leave the rest of it in regular text?
>
>="Time Period:   "& TEXT(From2,"mm/dd/yyyy")&" -
"&TEXT(To2,"mm/dd/yyyy")
....

No. Excel doesn't provide such functionality.

----------


## Max

If you find it worth the trouble, think the result cell could be "dressed
up" to appear as desired, via a disguised textbox which sits
directly/exactly over the result cell.

Here's the play ..

Assume From2, To2 are named ranges referring to A1 & B1 respectively, and
that C1 contains just:
=TEXT(From2,"mm/dd/yyyy")&" - "&TEXT(To2,"mm/dd/yyyy")

Draw a textbox to fit exactly over C1
(hold down Alt key to resize/fit to grid)

Right-click on textbox > Format textbox > Colors and Lines tab
Set the Fill to: No Fill, Line color to: No Line

Enter the text:   "Time Period:"
Set the font to bold (or whatever you want)
and Text alignment to "Horizontal: Left"

Stretch / resize C1 (i.e. col C) so that both the text in the textbox
and the result in C1 shows through
(Right-align the evaluated value in C1)

If A1 contains: 01-May-2005, B1 contains: 02-May-2005
then C1 will appear as:
Time Period: 05/01/2005 - 05/02/2005
(with "Time Period:" in bold/formatted as desired)

Note tha with the textbox fitted over C1,
you need to use the arrow keys to navigate to select cell C1

Sample file for the above is at:
http://flypicture.com/p.cfm?id=44172
(right-click on the link "Download File" at the top of the page)
File: KimberlyC_wksht.xls

--
Rgds
Max
xl 97
---
GMT+8,  1° 22' N  103° 45' E
xdemechanik <at>yahoo<dot>com
----
"KimberlyC" <kimberchia@sbcglobal.net> wrote in message
news:eX3sdfPUFHA.612@TK2MSFTNGP12.phx.gbl...
> Hi,
> Is there a way to add formatting to this formula to make the "Time Period:
"
> bold and leave the rest of it in regular text?
>
> ="Time Period:   "& TEXT(From2,"mm/dd/yyyy")&" - "&TEXT(To2,"mm/dd/yyyy")
>
> Thanks in advance for you help!!
> Kimberly

----------


## JE McGimpsey

XL formulae can't change formatting, so you can't do this with a
worksheet function. However, you can, using an event macro.

Put this in your worksheet code module (right-click on the worksheet tab
and choose View Code):

Private Sub Worksheet_Calculate()
Const sPREFIX As String = "Time Period:  "
With Range("A1")
.Font.Bold = False
Application.EnableEvents = False
.Value = sPREFIX & _
Format(Range("From2").Value, "mm/dd/yyyy - ") & _
Format(Range("To2").Value, "mm/dd/yyyy")
Application.EnableEvents = True
.Characters(1, Len(sPREFIX)).Font.Bold = True
End With
End Sub





In article <eX3sdfPUFHA.612@TK2MSFTNGP12.phx.gbl>,
"KimberlyC" <kimberchia@sbcglobal.net> wrote:

> Hi,
> Is there a way to add formatting to this formula to make the "Time Period: "
> bold and leave the rest of it in regular text?
>
> ="Time Period:   "& TEXT(From2,"mm/dd/yyyy")&" - "&TEXT(To2,"mm/dd/yyyy")
>
> Thanks in advance for you help!!
> Kimberly

----------


## David McRitchie

Very good  John,  I didn't pick up on the fact that the formula in
cell A1 (assigned in macro),  that can't be partially formatted to
bold wasn't needed for calculations and could  simply be eliminated
permanently as a formula and replaced with a text string that
can be partially formatted and whose value is calculated and
formatted in an event macro.
---
HTH,
David McRitchie, Microsoft MVP - Excel    [site changed  Nov. 2001]
My Excel Pages:  http://www.mvps.org/dmcritchie/excel/excel.htm
Search Page:        http://www.mvps.org/dmcritchie/excel/search.htm

"JE McGimpsey" <jemcgimpsey@mvps.org> wrote...
> XL formulae can't change formatting, so you can't do this with a
> worksheet function. However, you can, using an event macro.
>
> Put this in your worksheet code module (right-click on the worksheet tab
> and choose View Code):
>
>     Private Sub Worksheet_Calculate()
>         Const sPREFIX As String = "Time Period:  "
>         With Range("A1")
>             .Font.Bold = False
>             Application.EnableEvents = False
>             .Value = sPREFIX & _
>                 Format(Range("From2").Value, "mm/dd/yyyy - ") & _
>                 Format(Range("To2").Value, "mm/dd/yyyy")
>             Application.EnableEvents = True
>             .Characters(1, Len(sPREFIX)).Font.Bold = True
>         End With
>     End Sub
>
>
>
>
>
> In article <eX3sdfPUFHA.612@TK2MSFTNGP12.phx.gbl>,
>  "KimberlyC" <kimberchia@sbcglobal.net> wrote:
>
> > Hi,
> > Is there a way to add formatting to this formula to make the "Time Period: "
> > bold and leave the rest of it in regular text?
> >
> > ="Time Period:   "& TEXT(From2,"mm/dd/yyyy")&" - "&TEXT(To2,"mm/dd/yyyy")
> >
> > Thanks in advance for you help!!
> > Kimberly

----------


## KimberlyC

Thank you all!!  :Smilie: 
"KimberlyC" <kimberchia@sbcglobal.net> wrote in message
news:eX3sdfPUFHA.612@TK2MSFTNGP12.phx.gbl...
> Hi,
> Is there a way to add formatting to this formula to make the "Time Period:
"
> bold and leave the rest of it in regular text?
>
> ="Time Period:   "& TEXT(From2,"mm/dd/yyyy")&" - "&TEXT(To2,"mm/dd/yyyy")
>
> Thanks in advance for you help!!
> Kimberly
>
>
>

----------


## Max

You're welcome!
--
Rgds
Max
xl 97
---
GMT+8,  1° 22' N  103° 45' E
xdemechanik <at>yahoo<dot>com
----
"KimberlyC" <kimberchia@sbcglobal.net> wrote in message
news:uRt6SqYUFHA.2540@tk2msftngp13.phx.gbl...
> Thank you all!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Hash@example.org

Kimberly -

Is there a particular reason for using only one cell?

Use 2 if you can.  "Time Period:"  in one formatted bold.

Text() in the next.  Align and size as desired.  Much easier.

....best, Hash

In article <eX3sdfPUFHA.612@TK2MSFTNGP12.phx.gbl>,
"KimberlyC" <kimberchia@sbcglobal.net> wrote:

> Hi,
> Is there a way to add formatting to this formula to make the "Time Period: "
> bold and leave the rest of it in regular text?
>
> ="Time Period:   "& TEXT(From2,"mm/dd/yyyy")&" - "&TEXT(To2,"mm/dd/yyyy")
>
> Thanks in advance for you help!!
> Kimberly
>
>
>

----------

